# beQuiet Slient Loop 240 Pumpe gluggert



## safredAAs (29. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe seit ein paar Monaten eine Silent Loop 240 in meinem PC verbaut. Leider ist das Thema 240 bei mir ein eher trauriges bzw. anstregendes, denn meine aktuelle ist meine 3te die ich drinnen hab. Die zwei Vorgänger sind bereits wieder bei beQuiet wegen Reklamation (gleiches Problem wie jetzt wieder).

Folgendes Szenario:
Ich schalte den PC an, HDD und Lüfter drehen hoch und dann runter. Dann fängt der PC an an der Pumpe zu gluggern und blubbern. Ist schwer zu erklären.  Das Geräusch ist von 4 Metern entfernt zu hören. Wenn man Kopfhörer auf hat ebenfalls oder wenn ein Video läuft. Das Geräusch ist in etwa so:
YouTube

Das Problem wird irgendwann so schlimm, dass sich die Pumpe wie folgt anhört (das war auch immer der Grund warum ich eine Reklamation gemacht hab) 
YouTube

Bin ich verflucht mit den AIO's oder hat sonst noch einer das Problem. Ich finds langsam traurig, so viel Geld für eine AIO ausgegeben zu haben und vermutlich nun das dritte mal eine Reklamation starten zu müssen. Mein Traum war einfach ein leiser PC mit guter Kühlung.

Habt ihr eine Idee was ich machen könnte bzw. Alternativen?

Danke!

MfG
safredAAs


----------



## gekipptesBit (29. Dezember 2018)

YouTube
Deine Pumpe läuft trocken im 2.Video, zuviel Luft drinnen.


----------



## safredAAs (29. Dezember 2018)

Das sind keine Videos von mir, sondern nur Referenz. Noch klingt sie wie im ersten Video.

Was würde denn bei meinen Specs eine Custom WaKü kosten? Wäre die potenziell billiger?

Ryzen 5 1600
Asus ROG STRIX B350-F Motherboard
Fractal Design Define S Window

Den Radiator könnte ich ja aus der AIO nehmen oder?


----------



## IICARUS (29. Dezember 2018)

Hier mal ein gutes günstiges Beispiel.

*Warenkorb bei Caseking:*

 1 x aqua computer cuplex kryos NEXT AM4 - Acetal/Kupfer = *59,90*€* 
 3 x EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch 16/10 mm - mattschwarz, 1m = *4,90*€*
 6 x XSPC Anschluss G1/4 Zoll auf 16/10mm V2 - chrome = *4,90*€* 
 1 x Magicool DCP450M - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA = *42,90*€* 
 1 x ModMyMachine Shoggy Sandwich V2 zur Pumpenentkopplung - schwarz = *6,90*€* 
*Summe: 159,79*€
* (incl. Versand 5,99*€)

Radiator hast du schon.
Ich habe ein Schlauch mit ausgesucht was keine Weichmacher hat.

Durchsichtig mit wenig Weichmacher wäre so was: Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 16/10
Leider momentan nicht lieferbar.

Pumpe ist gut und auch leise.
Shoggy Sandwich dient zum entkoppeln der Pumpe.
Schlauch kannst auch nur 2 Meter kaufen, müsste normal auch ausreichen und dann noch Kühlflüssigkeit: aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l


----------



## safredAAs (30. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hier mal ein gutes günstiges Beispiel.
> 
> *Warenkorb bei Caseking:*
> 
> ...



Danke fürs Zusammenstellen! 

Ich hab jetzt mal eine Mail an den beQuiet Support geschrieben, um mal deren Meinung einzuholen. Finde es halt immer noch komisch das nun meine dritte AIO das gleiche Problem aufzeigt, nachdem die beiden Vorgänger per RMA zurück gingen. Schade drum!
Entlüften ist leider für mich keine Option, da ich keine Fittings oder Schläuche fürs PC basteln daheim hab. Geht das auch anders oder nur damit?


----------



## Abductee (30. Dezember 2018)

Wenn du den Radiator von der BQ abmontierst hast du halt eine lose Pumpe die du kaum verkaufen kannst.
Als Komplettset würdest du halt noch Geld für die AiO bekommen wovon du dir einen größeren/besseren Radiator kaufen kannst.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2018)

Die Pumpen der Silent Loop sind leider dazu bekannt das sie schnell defekt gehen.
Lass dir das ganze austauschen und verkaufe die Silent Loop dann direkt danach.

Kauf dir eine andere AIO oder baue auf Custom Loop.


----------



## safredAAs (30. Dezember 2018)

Ja das habe ich auch schon an vielen Stellen gelesen. Denke mal das werde ich so machen. 

Macht es in diesem Zuge auch eventuell Sinn auf Luftkühlung (Dark Rock 4 Pro) bspw. umzusteigen? Gibt es viel Gewinn durch ne Custom Loop. Ich  hab weder die CPU noch GPU übertaktet.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2018)

Das geht auch, so groß ist der Temperaturunterschied nicht.

Die AIO hat viel mehr die Vorzüge im Bereich Optik und das alles wenig Platz wenig nimmt und man überall problemlos dran kommt.
Aussehendem muss man nicht bei den Arbeitsspeicher auf die Höhe achten und sollten diese schöne LEDs  drauf haben werden diese auch nicht verdeckt.


----------



## safredAAs (30. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das geht auch, so groß ist der Temperaturunterschied nicht.
> 
> Die AIO hat viel mehr die Vorzüge im Bereich Optik und das alles wenig Platz wenig nimmt und man überall problemlos dran kommt.
> Aussehendem muss man nicht bei den Arbeitsspeicher auf die Höhe achten und sollten diese schöne LEDs  drauf haben werden diese auch nicht verdeckt.



Was wäre denn eine AIO die zuverlässig, leise (wichtig!), nicht so schnell kaputt geht wie die von beQuiet und preislich im Rahmen ist?


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2018)

Meine persönlichen Favoriten sind:

Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240R ARGB
Corsair H115i Pro RGB
Enermax LiqFusion 240 RGB
Enermax Liqmax II 240
NZXT Kraken X52

Die Coolermaster habe ich letztens meinem Sohn verbaut und sieht und kühlt schon ganz gut.
Aber die war bei mir im Set von meinem neuen Prozessor mit dabei.

Habe aber gutes von der Enermax LiqFusion schon oft gelesen.
Aber eigene Erfahrungen habe ich mit bis auf die Cooler Master keine, da ich selbst ein Custom Loop verbaut habe.
Die Cooler Master ist nun etwa ein Monat verbaut und scheint so gut zu laufen.


----------



## safredAAs (30. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Meine persönlichen Favoriten sind:
> 
> Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240R ARGB
> Corsair H115i Pro RGB
> ...



Danke schonmal! Ich warte jetzt mal ab was der Support sagt, ich denke mal ich werd mir falls da nichts vielversprechendes raus kommt den NZXT X52 holen - hoffe das der Silent genug ist!


----------



## Abductee (30. Dezember 2018)

safredAAs schrieb:


> hoffe das der Silent genug ist!



Beziehst du dich da auf die Pumpe oder auf die Lüfter?
Lüfter wirst du je nach Gehör bei jeder AiO andere kaufen müssen.


----------



## safredAAs (30. Dezember 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Beziehst du dich da auf die Pumpe oder auf die Lüfter?
> Lüfter wirst du je nach Gehör bei jeder AiO andere kaufen müssen.



Lüfter haben mich eigentlich noch nie gestört, die Pumpe ist ja das was ich selbst bei 4 Meter Entfernung im Bett höre. Und das stört mich extrem (ich weiß, es gibt schlimmeres, bin ziemlich empfindlich da lol).
Deswegen meine Aussage Silent Pumpe.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2018)

Ist halt einer der Nachteile von AIOs, da die Pumpen mit drauf fest verbaut sind und nicht entkoppelt werden können.


----------



## safredAAs (30. Dezember 2018)

Eben - das ist meine Sorge. Ich will halt nicht wieder eine neue AIO kaufen um dann ein paar Monate später das gluggern erneut zu hören.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (30. Dezember 2018)

Ich meine mich nicht zu irren, aber ein persönlicher Entlüftungsversuch (das Geräusch deutet ja darauf hin) wurde noch nicht versucht?

Der Silent Loop darf ja auch nachgefüllt werden ohne die Garantie zu strapazieren...  sagt be quiet!, nur mal so als Gedanke zwischendurch.


----------



## safredAAs (30. Dezember 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ich meine mich nicht zu irren, aber ein persönlicher Entlüftungsversuch (das Geräusch deutet ja darauf hin) wurde noch nicht versucht?
> 
> Der Silent Loop darf ja auch nachgefüllt werden ohne die Garantie zu strapazieren...  sagt be quiet!, nur mal so als Gedanke zwischendurch.



Nein das habe ich noch nicht probiert. Liegt aber auch daran das ich zuhause keine Fittings oder einen Schlauch habe wie im bereits geposteten Video beschrieben. Geht das auch ohne oder brauche ich das?


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2018)

safredAAs schrieb:


> Nein das habe ich noch nicht probiert. Liegt aber auch daran das ich zuhause keine Fittings oder einen Schlauch habe wie im bereits geposteten Video beschrieben. Geht das auch ohne oder brauche ich das?



Einfach etwas destilliertes Wasser nachfüllen und das Gluckern ist weg.


----------



## safredAAs (30. Dezember 2018)

Aber dadurch gehen doch die Luftblasen nicht raus oder?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (30. Dezember 2018)

Ausbauen, extern ans NT (brücken und Mainboard abklemmen ), den Fillport als höchsten Punkt, dann öffnen und NT anschalten... sollte doch klappen wenn man den Rest (Radiator) dabei auch noch leicht schüttelt.


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2018)

safredAAs schrieb:


> Aber dadurch gehen doch die Luftblasen nicht raus oder?



Doch. Das ist es ja. Die Luftblasen sind da, wo der höchste Punkt der Pumpe ist. Eben dort, wo du sie öffnest. Dann etwas Wasser rein und wieder schließen.
Kann natürlich sein, dass sich erneut Luftblasen bilden. Aber das hast du bei Customer Waküs auch ab und zu.
Du kannst auch bei Bequiet reklamieren und dir eine neue Silent Loop zuschicken lassen. Das musst du wissen.


----------



## Abductee (30. Dezember 2018)

Da braucht man am höchsten Punkt aber auch einen Stopfen den man öffnen kann oder?
Da würd ich mir eher die Arbeit antun einen AGB irgendwo dazwischenzusetzen.


----------



## safredAAs (30. Dezember 2018)

Aber in dem Video wurde auch bspw die Pumpe leicht bewegt - dann würde ja das ganze Wasser über die Pumpeneinheit laufen. Macht das was? 

Also zusammenfassend muss ich die AIO ausbauen, Stopfen öffnen, Pumpe an Netzteil überbrücken (reicht dafür auch ein externes netzteil ?) , Wassser bis es überläuft nachfüllen, Radiator unterhalb der Öffnung packen und schütteln bis keine Blasen mehr raus kommen und Öffnung wieder verschließen

Fehlt was?


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2018)

Du kannst die Pumpeneinheit etwas schütteln, dann wandert die Blase dahin, wo du das Teil öffnest. Dann Wasser rein, schließen und fertig.
Ich würde mir da auch nicht so viel Arbeit machen, immerhin hat BeQuiet das verkackt. Muss man mal sagen.
Hätten sie den Unsinn mit der Reverse Pumpe nicht gemacht, gäbe es diese Problematik wohl nicht mal. Und für den Preis erwarte ich ein funktionierendes Produkt, das wartungsfrei arbeitet.


----------



## safredAAs (30. Dezember 2018)

Sollte ich hierzu destilliertes Wasser nehmen oder eher richtige Kühlflüssigkeit?


----------



## Abductee (30. Dezember 2018)

Da du nicht weist welche Kühlflüssigkeit verwendet wurde und ein Mischen von verschiedenen, teils unbekannten Chemikalien keine gute Idee ist, nimm destilliertes Wasser.


----------



## safredAAs (30. Dezember 2018)

Okay danke - sorry wenn ich noch eine Frage stelle, aber bevor ich wieder Probleme habe:

Die Geräusche die ich in der Pumpe habe, wie wahrscheinlich ist es das ich sie wieder mit einer anderen AIO habe?


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2018)

Bisher habe ich immer nur von der Silent Loop von Geräusche der Pumpe gelesen, die anderen scheinen dieses Problem nicht zu haben.
Wobei es bei den anderen auch passieren kann das Wasser nachgefüllt werden muss, da Wasser mit der Zeit immer etwas verdunstet.

Schlauch und Anschluss kosten nicht viel und ist daher auch machbar.


----------



## safredAAs (30. Dezember 2018)

Okay - ich warte jetzt einfach mal ab was der Support zurückschreibt. Wenn ich hier noch eine RMA möglich ist lass ich mir eine neue zukommen, kaufe mir aber dann vermutlich die von NZXT x52. Hat jemand mit der schon Erfahrungen?


----------



## safredAAs (4. Januar 2019)

Morgen zusammen,

hab die Rückantwort von Support bekommen. Ich bekomme als Ausgleich einen Dark Rock Pro 4 und den Restwert (um wieder auf den gleichen Martkwert wie die Silent Loop zu kommen) in ein paar Slient Wings 3. 

Muss hier auch mal dick den Support von beQuiet loben, trotz der Feiertage und Neujahr schnell und kompetent und wirklich sachlich mit Referenz auf meine vorigen RMA's reagiert, Hut ab!

MfG
safredAAs


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2019)

Das hört sich gut an. Sag bescheid, wie sich der Dark Rock Pro 4 schlägt.


----------



## Abductee (4. Januar 2019)

Der OEM von der Silentloop ist ja Alphacool oder?
Hat die eigene Eisbär LT auch so Probleme mit dem Gluckern oder ist das eine andere Pumpe?


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2019)

Abductee schrieb:


> Der OEM von der Silentloop ist ja Alphacool oder?
> Hat die eigene Eisbär LT auch so Probleme mit dem Gluckern oder ist das eine andere Pumpe?



Nö. Das liegt meiner Meinung nach daran, dass BeQuiet die Pumpe rückwärts laufen lässt. Alphacool nicht.
Und einfach die Pumpe anders herum laufen lassen ohne alles anzupassen, funktioniert wohl nicht. 
Und ob das überhaupt was bringt, weiß wohl auch keiner. Daher tippe ich darauf, dass BeQuiet mit dem Silent Loop 2 (wenn er denn kommt) die Pumpe normal laufen lassen wird.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Januar 2019)

Wie soll das gehen wenn die Pumpe rückwärts läuft, ergibt kein Sinn da sie dann kein Wasser fördern würde.
So sieht eine Silent Loop zerlegt aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist in diesem Sinn egal ob sie rechts oder linksrum dreht, da die Drehrichtung immer auf die Bauform des Flügelrad passen muss.


----------



## Abductee (5. Januar 2019)

Mit Rückwärts meint er die Fließrichtung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Januar 2019)

Bilder sollte man auch anklicken zum vergrößern, denn dann würdest du sehen das die Pumpe kein Wasser mehr fördert wenn sie rückwärts läuft und was hat nun dein Bild mit der Aussage die Pumpe rückwärts laufen zu lassen zu tun?? Bisher gab es auch keine Aussagen wo eine Pumpe besser als die andere war, nur das die Pumpen schnell defekt gehen und das hat mit Sicherheit auch nichts mit irgendeine Drehrichtung zu tun.

EDIT: Vergisst mein Post, habe da anscheint was missverstanden.
Ihr macht das schon... hatte weder die eine, noch die andere Pumpe da um mitsprechen zu können.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2019)

Normaler Weise drückt die Pumpe das Wasser gegen die Bodenplatte. Bei BeQuiet drückt die Pumpe aber nicht sondern saugt.
Das wird auch so in dem Werbevideo von BeQuiet erklärt.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (6. Januar 2019)

Da Alphacool auch bei ihrer Eiswolf-Pumpe von einem saugenden Betrieb schreibt (steht exakt genau so im Handbuch Seite 4), ist davon auszugehen das im Silent Loop genau diese Pumpe verwendet wird.

Das ich bis Dato noch keine  Geräusche von der Eiswolf gehört habe könnte auch daran liegen, daß der AGB der Eisbaer die Luft im Kreislauf so gut einfängt, daß nichts ins System durchgedrückt wird... das gilt natürlich nur so lange wie rechtzeitig nachgefüllt wird, aber die Eisbaer erinnert einen (wie jede andere Pumpe) wenn Luft angesaugt wird mit bekannten Geräusch.... gluckern.


----------

